
Putin: Leader in artificial intelligence will rule world - miket
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/business/technology/article/Putin-Leader-in-artificial-intelligence-will-12166704.php
======
nostrademons
Nah, the artificial intelligence will rule the world. What use for puny human
leaders does an AI have?

~~~
rglover
BATTERIES.

